# Photos of Birth - slightly graphic - and potential breeding?



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some photos of just after the birth - we were all too shell-shocked at the unexpected timing to actually catch the birth in progress... Click on the pics to see them larger.







So... hubby and I were talking and we are definitely keeping the White and Gold doeling, but we're unsure of what to do with the BE buckskin buckling. He looks so perfect, but I know he is tiny yet. We were thinking of keeping him intact and breeding him back to our two unrelated buckskin does. What do you think?





Here are our unrelated buckskin does that we might breed him to.
Eco won third place in her first show:

Zuni is Eco's dam:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

gold and white doeling :drool: ohmygosh


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh yes, that was rude of me wasn't it??? :shocked: Here she is! She is a darling!! Looks like she'll have those gold eyes, too... just dreamy...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful. Only thing wrong with her is the fact that she isn't mine.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Too cute!~ I love your little buckling too!! hubba hubba!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She kinda reminds me of Leona owned by capriola-nd

Very Pretty :drool:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS !!!!!!!! If you were closer to PA - that doeling would be M I N E !!! I LOVE that color combo !!! I was going to purchase a nd this past summer that looked like that ... I have wanted those colors, still never got them exactly. Kinda forgot about it to. But next year I'm planning to purchase a couple of nd does, so I might have to search for that color combo ! Er you could just bring HER to me and I'd give her a WONDERFUL home !! :wink: (I WISH)

Congrats ! 
Oh and, the buckling's adorable to !!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cute babies! Yeah, the little girl does look kind of like Leona. Seems like we have a lot of gold and white goaties.  It's a very pretty color combo. Anywho, congrats on the beautiful babies!

What is momma's udder like? If it is super nice and she looks good, then the buckling could be a prospective sire. He looks handsome now, just watch him mature a little more. Can u take more pics? One of his rear leg set, a front view, and maybe one looking down? That would be cool.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Capriola I love Leona If i lived closer I would steal her xD


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks!! She's so sweet and cute! She has nice conformation too!  I finally weaned her, yeah!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful kids Erin!! Yep that lil' girl is a teeny one, but is a beauty, her brother is just too cute with the color pattern and the BE...Wow, you sure do have a dilemma don't you :wink:


----------

